# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  فقط کاراکترهای فارسی (حروف الفبا)

## فؤاد

سلام

من یک رشته ورودی دارم میخوام از رشته مورد نظر هر کاراکتر غیر از حروف الفباء و کاراکتر نیم فاصله حذف شود

کاراکترهای اعراب و خط کشــ"ـ"ــــــیده و .... رو نمیخوام  داشته باشم


چه روشی پیشنهاد میکنید آیا استفاده از Regular Expression یا ..... ؟


ممنونم

----------


## فؤاد

سلام  کسی نیست جواب بده !!!؟!؟؟!؟!؟!

----------


## binafar_Javad

سلام دوست عزیز

برای این کار نیاز به یک رشته دارید که داخل اون کاراکترهای رو که می خواهید خذف کنید قرار بدین بطور مثال DelCharList="_-," سپس داخل یه حقه بطول همین متغیر رشته مورد نظرتون رو سرچ کنید و بعد با مقدار خالی "" جایگزین کنید و سپس نتیجه رو بدست بیارید از فانکشن های vbscript  ذیل نیز برای این کد می تونید استفاده کنید
Mid,instr,Replace 
مثال مرتبط هم تو این آدرس ها هستش http://www.tutorialspoint.com/vbscri...e_function.htm
http://www.vistax64.com/vb-script/27...rs-string.html
امیدوارم موثر بوده باشه

----------


## فؤاد

ممنون از پاسخ شما

ولی این من مجبورم با Regular Expression این کار رو انجام بدم / اگه بخوام با خود وی بی این کار رو انجام بدم خیلی زمان بر خواهد بود... چون حجم داده های من خیلی زیاده....

----------

